# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > مسائل مرتبط با نصب و راه اندازی >  مشکل نصب در Cluster  ها

## calculus

سلام
من خواستم رو سیستم عامل جدیدم Windows 7 Home premium اس کیو ال سرور نصب کنم...
اما موقع Setup support rules چهار مورد Failed میشه که عکس گذاشتم که مشخص باشه

Cluster Node
Cluster service verification
Microsoft Cluster Service (MSCS) cluster verification errors
Cluster shared disk available check

----------


## Reza_Yarahmadi

این خطا معمولا زمانی رخ میده که شما بخواید روی ویندوزی غیر ویندوز سرور ، نسخه Enterprise رو نصب کنید. چک کنید نسخه SQL Server شما Enterprise نباشه.

----------


## calculus

standard edition هست نسخه SQL Server ام
روی ویندوز ویستام روی کامپیوتر قبلیم هم نصب کردم...ولی روی لپتاپ ام که Windows 7 Home premium هست نمی تونم نصب کنم و این ارور رو میده

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام.
این خطا به خاطر این هست که شما میخواهید Clustering رو نصب کنید. شما در همون ابتدای نصب فقط SQL server رو به تنهایی نصب کنید و Cluster رو غیر فعال کنید.

----------


## forgottenone

اگر windows 7 باشه به چه صورت error Cluster رفع میشه؟

البته من در  administrater  خواستم نصب کنم

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

چه نسخه ای دارید نصب میکنید؟
خطایی که میگیرید چی هست؟

----------

